# New Hampshire driveways



## earl964 (Feb 4, 2006)

Can some one tell me what to charge for an average two car wide by 40' straight driveway
Thanks


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm doing $30 for similar driveways up to 9" of snow, 1.5 times that up to 18", and double for 18+

I'll add $5 to any place I have to get out (ie: shovel). I also round up to the nearest 5 (so a driveway & walkway cleared by plow and shovel at 12" will be $55 not 52.50).


----------



## earl964 (Feb 4, 2006)

I see that you are from Concord are those rates comparable to Salem
Thanks for the quick response


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

All depends on where you are. Guys on the seacoast where the money is are getting twice what I can get here, and it's probably even cheaper up north in the sticks. A lot depends on how many people in your area doing it too. You get a million scrapheap plowtrucks working for cash under the table with no insurance like say Nashua, no habla, and it drives the prices down cause they'll do it for $10 bucks,


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

earl964;448200 said:


> Can some one tell me what to charge for an average two car wide by 40' straight driveway
> Thanks


I set my minimum at $35 and go up from there depending on the configuration of the driveway.
Minimum is a straight push in and pile the snow off the back end (not many like this) My cheapest is $35 and my most expensive to date is $75 (this is a one lane driveway into a lot area belonging to a small construct. co.) The others range from $40 to $45 to $50

Additional pushes are discounted as this seems to be a good selling point for new accounts. This may change as my accounts build to the point where I can tighten my route and weed out PITA driveways or customers. By the way, this year so far I have not done any additional pushes...just the way the storms have worked out...
I bid 2 $35 driveways for the same customer this morning (2 different addresses) and the guy called and said he had found someone cheaper...tight market out there!


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

MOWBIZZ;461950 said:


> I set my minimum at $35 and go up from there depending on the configuration of the driveway.
> Minimum is a straight push in and pile the snow off the back end (not many like this) My cheapest is $35 and my most expensive to date is $75 (this is a one lane driveway into a lot area belonging to a small construct. co.) The others range from $40 to $45 to $50
> 
> Additional pushes are discounted as this seems to be a good selling point for new accounts. This may change as my accounts build to the point where I can tighten my route and weed out PITA driveways or customers. By the way, this year so far I have not done any additional pushes...just the way the storms have worked out...
> I bid 2 $35 driveways for the same customer this morning (2 different addresses) and the guy called and said he had found someone cheaper...tight market out there!


yeah. i got em. my minimum is 30.

j/k


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

bribrius;461954 said:


> yeah. i got em. my minimum is 30.
> 
> j/k


LOL...I just now "got" your joke...! BTW I went by one of the 2 houses with the $35 driveways during the last couple of storms as it's right down my street, and when I was done plowing his were still not done and there were like 4-5 cars all jammed into the driveway...good luck!


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Earl, be advised.....BRIBRIUS RUNS from the NH/MA Border, Northward. If I were you, I would get out before you get in too deep. That guy crushes competitors, and eats them for breakfast.....He is a plowing giant from what I understand....


----------



## pelt35 (Oct 6, 2003)

*no need for plow*

With all that hot air floating around N.H. the past week there shouldn't be any snow left!!LOL


----------



## streetfrog (Dec 9, 2007)

Tell me about it, lol. Average is 25 - $30 and up for me. If I have to backdrag at all I add $10 automatically. 2 wide and 2 deep with a straight push thru is $25 Not many of those. Most of mine are $35 - $45. Plus I have 2 decent comm parking lots both stores. Plus I sub for 2 different guys. I get $50 an hour from 1 and 60 an hour from the other.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Anyone looking to sub with some driveways in Nashua starting almost immediately? Call me.... 494-1735

Thanks!

~Kevin


----------



## mtnzone (Apr 8, 2008)

do you guys change your pricing when your driveways are dirt compared to pavement??


----------

